# Turned Chronic



## Aleks_ (May 13, 2016)

For the duration of my time have DP/DR my symptoms have been episodic but as of just the other day something differently happened and a way scary feeling of DP hit me and every since I haven't been able to leave this frame of mind and its scarier than anything I can imagine. I'm thinking my symptoms have changed to chronic. I'm finding it really hard to do anything right now. Is it possible for my disorder to just 'turn' chronic?


----------



## JacobG (Jun 14, 2015)

What turns DP "chronic" is excessively thinking about it. Do anything to get your mind off it. Go outside and run or mow the grass. Anything time consuming used to help me. Hope this helps. I wish my dp/dr was episodic still.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

JacobG said:


> What turns DP "chronic" is excessively thinking about it. Do anything to get your mind off it. Go outside and run or mow the grass. Anything time consuming used to help me. Hope this helps. I wish my dp/dr was episodic still.


Much easier said than done...The reason its chronic in the first place is you cant stop yourself focusing on it...

Ive had various chronic bouts of DP over the years...Chronic DP literally incapacitates an individual...

My opinion is if youve never had DP that causes you to literally stop functioning (and i mean literally unable to get out of bed and make a cup of tea because of depression, fear and lethargy etc etc) well then youve never experienced chronic DP

Chronic DP is with you every second of every minute of every day...There is no way to distract from chronic DP...

"TheHope" the good news is that it lifts after time (sometimes meds are needed to help with this though)


----------



## JacobG (Jun 14, 2015)

eddy1886 said:


> Much easier said than done...The reason its chronic in the first place is you cant stop yourself focusing on it...
> 
> Ive had various chronic bouts of DP over the years...Chronic DP literally incapacitates an individual...
> 
> ...


 Everyone is different, I've had really bad dp episodes where I can literally not focus on anything. But, I still am forced to go out and work/go to school everyday like a normal human. It doesn't incapacitate you if you don't let it.. I've had chronic dp for almost 5 years now, I hate my life and don't really care about living or dying. But, I still do what I have to do.


----------

